# What are you Thinking Right now?



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I created this thread to know each others currently thinking either good, bad, exciting, etc. :blush:

With this, we can help each other. :wink:

I will start.

I'm thinking of my friend's situation. She is pressured. She is lost and finding for herself, to make it more clear she is under Identity crisis. What should I do? :nonod:

It feels so hard :crying:


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

is she disassociative ? as long as she has professionals assisting her, you just have to make sure she is taking her meds when she should 

im thinking about your cute avatar, is that your dog ?


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

mckitty said:


> is she disassociative ? as long as she has professionals assisting her, you just have to make sure she is taking her meds when she should
> 
> im thinking about your cute avatar, is that your dog ?


Thanks for the advice. Regarding my Avatar, he is my Blog reader's dog. I got a section at my blog featuring dogs' funny and fantastic pictures.

Check it out.
Dog Breeds List


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm thinking 'Why does the weather have to be so wet and soggy? I prefer the snow.'


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

im thinking why am i not a millionair yet


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm thinking I wish I could go back to bed - I need more sleep.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm thinking...

.....Its far too early to be thinking but am thinking "do I take Grace to be spayed or not"


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm thinking this toast is rather minging . Plus why does rain=muddy paw prints . I wonder if I could teach them to wipe their paws hmm ...


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm excited about the 10ft rabbit run going to be built in a couple of hours when the guys gets here!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm thinking about my interview today!!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I am thinking about updating my website, and how Nick is going to get on at Lolly's new school.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am thinking "will my car start in the snow? and will my son scream & shout if I attempt to take him to chemist for medicine, if the car starts".

and

Why has no-one answered my stud cat run questions, there must be people with stud houses. Does everyone hate me ? [paranoid]

UPDATE: CAR BROKE DOWN STARTER MOTOR GONE! SON WAS FINE AND BACK TO SCHOOL TODAY, GOT A FEW ANSWERS TO STUD RUN,NOT MANY BUT A COUPLE......


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Do I phone the doctor to get an appointment for antibiotics and painkillers for my teeth, as the dentist appointment is two weeks away.... had a horrible sleepless, painful night.

C x


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm thinking about how I have so much to do and how I really should be doing it as opposed to being on here :


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thinking of my upcoming allowance. I want to buy something new for my pet.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm thinking, too uch to do today wouldnt it be tempting to go back to sleep lol
xx


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

Hungry, need lunch


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thinking of something knew to do in Valentines day. Any suggestions?


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Im thinking of ways to murder my neighbours and get away with it  fighting again at 6am and woke the house up  

I now have cracking head ache and 8 hr shift ahead of me *sigh*


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

It's freezing!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm think here we go again lol


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm think here we go again lol


Me too...I have to be at a multi agency meeting this moning at half ten and I am so tired due to lack of sleep...if it wasn't multie agency I would rearange it and go back to bed for an hour....but then I'd be bad parent of the year because it's at my sons school....gawd...another strong coffee think  xx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> Me too...I have to be at a multi agency meeting this moning at half ten and I am so tired due to lack of sleep...if it wasn't multie agency I would rearange it and go back to bed for an hour....but then I'd be bad parent of the year because it's at my sons school....gawd...another strong coffee think  xx


Haha yes i'm on the coffee now lol. Try and have a good day


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

Right now, I'm thinking about the quickest way to get from my place to Wembley Arena. I'm going to see Rammstein tonight - can't wait!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Haha yes i'm on the coffee now lol. Try and have a good day


See...great minds think alike 
With this much coffee in e I should be flying hehe xx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> See...great minds think alike
> With this much coffee in e I should be flying hehe xx


pmsl we'll be flying as high as kite's


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Clare7435 said:


> Me too...I have to be at a multi agency meeting this moning at half ten and I am so tired due to lack of sleep...if it wasn't multie agency I would rearange it and go back to bed for an hour....but then I'd be bad parent of the year because it's at my sons school....gawd...another strong coffee think  xx


I am thinking I am glad I am not at work scrawling minutes for the Multi-Agency Meeting at my ex-work. 

and

Why is is still so cold and I better get my bottom off this chair or we will be late.


----------



## Michelle.... (Jan 6, 2010)

I am thinking why oh why oh why....jeeeezzz.....


----------



## OllyMurph (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm thinking I can't wait until Saturday when I can sleep past 7am.....


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Michelle.... said:


> I am thinking why oh why oh why....jeeeezzz.....


Why oh why what


----------



## Michelle.... (Jan 6, 2010)

OllyMurph said:


> I'm thinking I can't wait until Saturday when I can sleep past 7am.....


Thats sounds fantastic....staying in bed till after 7am....  


Badger's Mum said:


> Why oh why what


im glad you find it funny Mrs....


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Michelle.... said:


> Thats sounds fantastic....staying in bed till after 7am....
> 
> im glad you find it funny Mrs....


What i don't no what you meanWondered why you pm box was full


----------



## Michelle.... (Jan 6, 2010)

Badger's Mum said:


> What i don't no what you meanWondered why you pm box was full


Its not full....:huh:...do you ever wish people would get lost......


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

this isnt the life I ordered!!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

wow some serious thoughts going on in here, good idea for a thread 

im thinking that my arm aches after my blood test this morning, i felt it scratch as the nurse pulled it out, ive never had that happen before, its a bit stingy inside still. Got a little bruise lol


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thinking of Funny Activity to do this Weekend. On the other hand, I'm also thinking of our upcoming beach outing at the white beach. That will be very exciting!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm thinking that the meeting I spoke of yesterday went very badly and I walked out after 10 minutes....now waiting for a knock on the door from the tw**s who where there to have another round....grrrr I wish I had a law degree so I ould run rings around them.
I like this thread....rep coming your way op , it gives you chance to moan when there's no one there for you....I dont mind not having family usually but I really miss it in times like this.
Clare xx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> I'm thinking that the meeting I spoke of yesterday went very badly and I walked out after 10 minutes....now waiting for a knock on the door from the tw**s who where there to have another round....grrrr I wish I had a law degree so I ould run rings around them.
> I like this thread....rep coming your way op , it gives you chance to moan when there's no one there for you....I dont mind not having family usually but I really miss it in times like this.
> Clare xx


Clare you seem abit down today, Hope your ok?. i'm on for about an hour pm me if you want.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm thinking those birds in the garden sound lovely.*


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm thinking I really should phone the dentist as my tooth is a wee bit sore and it's going to get worse and I am sure I had lots of things I was/am supposed to be doing but cannot remember what.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thinking of my mother's specialty for Dinner. Its gonna be fun Dinner for us all.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm thinking about how full i feel, i had my mid morning snack even though i wasn't hungry, shouldn't have do that.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

That I need to go on the Wii at least to measure myself today!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

That I really need to get started on these 4 bits of coursework 

And wondering if there is something wrong with the dog, he keeps going into a deep sleep and his mouth sort of vibrates


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I need a wee - but the loo is all the way upstairs and I'm really comfy on the sofa with the dogs.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Fleur said:


> I need a wee - but the loo is all the way upstairs and I'm really comfy on the sofa with the dogs.


I hate when that happens! !


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

lifeizsweet said:


> I hate when that happens! !


Well I'm going to have to go - or I'll explode 
See you all in a minute


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

im thinking I should phone the doctors and how does bobby sleep like that


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

That we don't get this heavy snow tomorrow that's forecast


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

It's February. WTH is it still snowing...........????


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I need the loo and want a cup to tea too!


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thinking of a great birthday celebration for me.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Dirky47 said:


> Thinking of a great birthday celebration for me.


Is it your Birthday today?
You're not on the calander.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm thinking where is my sister she is usually home by now.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

It's getting so cold!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

can i scratch me bum without anyone noticing?


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm hungry and i want to go home


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I need to get the pillow out of the washing machine.

I should check to make sure my OH hasn't fallen asleep because he's due in work in just over 2 hours 

I will miss him - he's had 2 weeks off.

Not looking forward to being alone tonight - but the first nights are always the worst.

Glee the music advert is on and wow looks awesome! I need to watch that show.

Shutting up now


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I want a bath,,, wish the cat would shut up, last of the summer wine is actually funny......... i want chocolate wish i wasn't dieting


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Where is my son and where is DH?
Son is at mums round the corner and DH is stuck in traffic. 

Im wondering if I can be bothered to get up and peel the veg for tea as the roast is almost done


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm thinking i shouldn't have taken the pain relief for my shoulder because now I can't have a glass of wine tonight.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

i am thinking this headache should go away right now!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

new thoughts,, wish my kids hwre asleep in bed. wish husband would go back to sleep LOL


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

im thinking that im sick of this poorly thoat n swollen glands!! i need energy!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Need a wee but boys in bath. <crosses legs> Too much tea.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Thinking Im really hungry but can I be bothered to cook a proper tea or just shove some chips in the oven??


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thinking of my planned weekend vacation this upcomming weekends. I'm so excited.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

thinking how someone is


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

It doesn't feel like 7:25...


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

what the hell was I thinking getting up this early  :eek6:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm thinking.....i NEED a good laugh.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm thinking the weather here is lovely.


----------



## Emma Kuma (Mar 20, 2010)

Im thinking im a little fed up  

x


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I am thinking Arrrghhhh got a hell of alot of tidying up to do and I cant be bothered but know its gotta be done!!!!!!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm thinking I'm not going to lose weight this week!


----------



## Emma Kuma (Mar 20, 2010)

Inca's Mum said:


> I'm thinking I'm not going to lose weight this week!


Im with you on that!

xx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Emma Kuma said:


> Im with you on that!
> 
> xx


It's just been so hard, especially with it being easter and it's so tempting. I've been busy yesterday and today with Inca being spayed and needing supervision etc.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm thinking about the application of VAT in a rural business. I wish I wasn't, it's hurting my head


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm thinking o my Mum...It's not been long since I lost her..well...a yar ad a bit but it feels like yesterday and i've been so wrapped up looking after my dad that i never had time to griev...it's her birthday today..so I'm being a big bloody baby and missing her...the phone calls every day, the winging because my nets need washing, the missed call the other day on my birthday...he always called first thing on my birthday even though she came at 10 am without fail....everything, and yes...I should be okj with things becaue I'm 36 and a big grl now but i'm not, I'm sick to the back teeth of people saying yeh yeh get over it it's been over ayear now...but i cant change the way it feels. xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

im thinking i need a wee but can't be bothered to get up and go 

and that i need to ring a driving instructor, hairdresser, dog training class and a behaviourist but i hate ringing people cos im rubbish at phone conversations


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm thinking does he love me anymore  Depressing i know


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I am thinking oh dear!!!! Been very very lazy and done nothing that I was meant to have done!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thinking of how much i hate my boyfriend right now


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> thinking of how much i hate my boyfriend right now


OOOh dear!! We all have them moments!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

LOOOOOVE my new hair!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

i wish i had enough money to move out of this crud hole of a city and i wish i was back to my normal size 8., damn you illness


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

about the degus ...


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

im thinking should i really be having fish and chips from the chippy for dinner...... after i have eaten 3 hot x buns, a ton of biscuits, beans on toast and a huge bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes!!!!!!!


and WHY does my left ear keep popping!!!! its sooooooo annoying!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

wish my headache would go away


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm thinking I wish my friend would either ring or text to tell me that my iggie has been born or that mum's labour has started. She's due today and is 200 miles away so I can't go to see whats going on and I don't like to keep phoning.

I know I'm being impatient and they'll arrive when they are good and ready and fully cooked


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

....Thinking " |I need food"


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Im thinking why do I have the most pig headed....ingnorant.....selfish.....nastiest sister in the world!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm hungry but nothing's in and dammit my milk has gone off!!


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

I feel sick :frown:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm a bit confused.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

wonder where someone is


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I need to go to bed soon. But watching a movie and its very good!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Still wondering why my sister is soooo nasty


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I am thinking that I am sick of this and cant be bothered to fill my life with such bull any more!!!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

~*~lonely.... feeeeeliing so loooooonnnneeeeeellllllyyyyyy....~*~


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

im sure simon from wildlife SOS is a cross dresser.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

that im actually having a 'girly' conversation and this is quite scary!

:lol:


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

that im tired and there really are some nasty arogant people in this world! nite all lol xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

BLOODY CAT!!

She freaked out when I was smoothing her and pulled the scab off the cut on my arm. Only just managed to clean all the blood off my arm


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

That i should go to bed! :Yawn: :Yawn: :Yawn:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm thinking....I wish I hadn't taken the dogs for an extra walk because my feet are killing me now


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I will not put it! It would along the lines of: ******* **** ******* **** ******* ****


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Im thinking that if my fingers swell anymore they are going to pop! LOL oh and that i should have been in bed hours ago!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

will i ever get the nack of these hair straighteners :lol:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

that im tired and its still early and i dont wanna go to the drs and its cold.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

I hope Metame's doc appointment goes well


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rona said:


> I hope Metame's doc appointment goes well


lol!

aw thanks!

thinking: that rona's too nice for her own good.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Why i am sitting here instead of getting my washing on the line.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm thinking I need to feed some fish lol.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'm thinking I need to feed some fish lol.


lol yea u dont want to starve them :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> lol yea u dont want to starve them :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


I'm also thinking I love my fish even though the pleco made a right racket jumping of the side of the tank last night the noisy devil.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

danielled said:


> I'm also thinking I love my fish even though the pleco made a right racket jumping of the side of the tank last night the noisy devil.


them plecs used to annoy me... i could never catch the bloody things.... i do love plecs though


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

that i really must go and get dressed and take Bracken out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> them plecs used to annoy me... i could never catch the bloody things.... i do love plecs though


He's my baby onlike with my other fish.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

that dr gray is awesome


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I am still waiting for my boquet of flowers from Borderer, seems like everyone have had some and not me, how very rude.lolol
How are you today Metame.????


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I am thinking where the devil have you been welsh???


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

why i bother


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I am still waiting for my boquet of flowers from Borderer, seems like everyone have had some and not me, how very rude.lolol
> How are you today Metame.????


haha! i've just been at the drs for AGEES talking about everything but what i went for... 

girl guiding, rucksacks, skiiing, DofE!



thinking that maybe shouldnt be taking over another thread


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> I am thinking where the devil have you been welsh???


I know it was awfull trying to get back on here, I kept getting booted off and couldnt get back on for 3 days. was going mad slowlyyyyyy lololol



smudge2009 said:


> why i bother


Are you fed up hun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

That I am sick of looking at the food content of dog food, that I wish something good and reasonably priced would just drop on my doorstep now and my dogs would love it!!!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm so proud of Inca


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I know it was awfull trying to get back on here, I kept getting booted off and couldnt get back on for 3 days. was going mad slowlyyyyyy lololol
> 
> Are you fed up hun xxxxxxxxxxx


yep xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> yep xxxxxxxxxxx


Hope you feel chirppy soon, not nice being down is it. We are all here for a natter to cheer you up, xxxxxx


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I am thinking I been a naughty girl!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hope you feel chirppy soon, not nice being down is it. We are all here for a natter to cheer you up, xxxxxx


cheers hun..... sent u a pm xxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'm loving this song........*


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

I need more drugs


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

that scushy cream doesnt constitute food and that i could go for a kip and noone would notice


----------



## EmsBuddy (Mar 30, 2010)

I really need to get some work done!!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

metame said:


> that scushy cream doesnt constitute food and that i could go for a kip and noone would notice


Errrr yeah I would!! You are keeping me sane right now!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

metame said:


> that scushy cream doesnt constitute food and that i could go for a kip and noone would notice


*This should keep you awake. pmsl:thumbup:*

YouTube - Father Abraham & The Smurfs - The Smurf Song [1978]


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I'm loving this song........*


What song's that ?


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *This should keep you awake. pmsl:thumbup:*
> 
> YouTube - Father Abraham & The Smurfs - The Smurf Song [1978]


lmao! 'hey, you smurfing out of tune!'

aweseomness 

but nope, more tired...


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww go have a nap hun!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I did that yesterday....had a nap because I dont sleep day or night...so thouht...tired...have a nap as and when i can....half an hour i slept and regretted it so much... was bouncing off the walls still at mdnight and ended up roaming the streets at gone midnght to try and get tired...dogs loved it though....extra walkies lol


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

How can I get the New Leo forum off the ground?!? :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> How can I get the New Leo forum off the ground?!? :confused1:


I'm thinking I had better check on something else where.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

wheres the bloody sun gone? lol


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

That i should turn off the computer and get ready to go food shopping


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

What should I use when making the dogs flapjacks :/ 

Can't use butter or golden syrup to get the oats to stick together


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

slakey said:


> What should I use when making the dogs flapjacks :/
> 
> Can't use butter or golden syrup to get the oats to stick together


lol flapjacks for the dogs! Should I ask .............. ?


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

kittykat said:


> lol flapjacks for the dogs! Should I ask .............. ?


Well dog friendly flapjacks. Basically oats with either dried parsley or orange juice/rind.

But unsure what to use to actually make the oats stick together 

So may get some flour that is okay for dogs, and make biscuits.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

slakey said:


> Well dog friendly flapjacks. Basically oats with either dried parsley or orange juice/rind.
> 
> But unsure what to use to actually make the oats stick together
> 
> So may get some flour that is okay for dogs, and make biscuits.


ohhhh right! I bet they will love them!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Hopefully something healthier then what they get from the Pet Store biscuits.

And last night was the first time I left them both unattended, they normally sleep with me. Zeus is fine but Milo being 11month old male lab, was a bit worried about waking up to the house being half destroyed, but woke up, and nothing was ripped unless my dad cleared it before I woke up, so I think they deserve a treat.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

slakey said:


> Hopefully something healthier then what they get from the Pet Store biscuits.
> 
> And last night was the first time I left them both unattended, they normally sleep with me. Zeus is fine but Milo being 11month old male lab, was a bit worried about waking up to the house being half destroyed, but woke up, and nothing was ripped unless my dad cleared it before I woke up, so I think they deserve a treat.


oh wow they have been good then! :thumbup: I bet you had a good nights sleep too!

I always sleep better when my cats arent there but then they wake me up so early by howling at the door, I cant win! lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Will somebody please shut that house alarm up it's getting annoying now. I think it is house alarm anyway.

Edit must have heard me it has shut up now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

New thought there goes that alarm again.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

danielled said:


> New thought there goes that alarm again.


lol We have a neighbour whose car alarm is always going off at night grrr I might give it a good reason to soon! :arf: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

kittykat said:


> lol We have a neighbour whose car alarm is always going off at night grrr I might give it a good reason to soon! :arf: :lol:


It's shut up now but it will go off again soon that is all it has done all day.


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

I wish I was off today!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

i wish the sun would come back out im getting withdrawals :scared:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

that i should study genetics, but i can't be bothered!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I wish I could find a genetics course in Scotland or should I just do the one from home, although I am doing my Sage just now and that takes thinking and time without children here. Gosh it''s quiet today, I should really do some ironing, or clean out back cupboard for kitchen fitters.

Hmmmm now should I go for the Admin job @ 20 hours per week or stick to the occasional creche work, now did I pay my Scottish Power bill.... I hope the kittens are not too big or there are too many, oh and what about summer school holidays I would need child-care and I will have the kittens here to occupy me (back to the job), I hope the kitchen fitters don't disturb Poppy and she starts panicking about giving birth, Oh I think I may go and have a lie down.

<way too many thoughts to be having at once>


----------



## serenity (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm thinking how gorgeous my little peanut is curled up at my feet under my desk. I'm also concerned about my sister who is having a hard time dealing with her issues right now. I'm looking forward to venting at my meeting tonight. Vee


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

GSDlover4ever said:


> that i should study genetics, but i can't be bothered!


lol! i should study too... but i cant be bothered!

thinking: that was pretty long for an afternoon kip, but boy was it good!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

thinking, boy that was a great walk and yummy icecream!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

whats going on ebay? why why why


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Why did god make it that I have to go to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

mellowma said:


> I wish I could find a genetics course in Scotland or should I just do the one from home, although I am doing my Sage just now and that takes thinking and time without children here.
> >


I am doing a animal care course and genetics is part of it!

I have the big test at the end of the year ina few weeks, argggg!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Right now Im thinking..... Ive spent all afternoon cleaning the house and I bet the viewers wont be interested
I hate viewers lol


----------



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

That I shouldn't have spent £100 on clothes that I don't need!

Off to hide the bags from my lovely boyfriend now! tee hee


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i'm thinking how much i do not care that my washer is broke or the house is a mess i just want to go back to bed, so poorly


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Why isn't this Feminax taking away my stomach cramps


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am thinking what do the kids want for tea? And yay peace tonight!!!


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

i'm thinking about how desperatly i wanna start trying for a baby.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

You can't choose your family and sometimes you're better off without those sorts of people in your life!! Don't need anyone dragging me down right now, I've got to be positive and look to the future


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm thinking the wind at 100 kph is way too much for the dogs and me....Jill


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thinking of my next vacation after a long weekend vacation last week. 

Back to work again.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i'm thinking why do i bother


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

I am thinking that there can be such a thing as Too Much Information - I have just had a graphic description of the inside of my friends nose as she has a cold.....lovely! :scared:

I am also vaguely wondering where our other friend is as he went out last night & still isn't home - hope whoever she is, he's enjoying himself :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

must get ready for work !!!!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

that im glad the thread got deleted


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

wish I could sleep for a week


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oops, I submitted the accommodation form before I had thought about the options I'd entered


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

That I really should be revising...or at least have started!!!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm thinking sh1t sh1t sh1t poor Nessie, another op to go through.........


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

MMmm why are the kids saying there bored they have loads of stuff


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> MMmm why are the kids saying there bored they have loads of stuff


'cos they're kids :laugh:

I was ALWAYS going 'Mummmmm I'm bored what can I do?' and she'd reel off a list of things, then I'd go do something different anyway :lol:

Oh I wish I had the time to be properly bored nowdays  :laugh:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Wish i didn't have the dentist on thursday, dentists suck


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm hungry but the kids have settled to brio and don't want to mention food LOL


----------



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

I wish I didn't have to wait in for the dishwasher repair man...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm off to see Frankie in the morning but need to get my butt in gear and do this coursework!


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

I wonder what it would be like to be reincarnated as a fish????


----------



## PookieBear (Apr 8, 2010)

I wonder what my friends Ice cream tastes like...She's eating it across the room from me and its just teasing me!!!! xx


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

No I def hungry,, should I blow out slimming world tonight for a nice piza hut visit mMMmmmmm my mouth is watering from just the thought.


----------



## PookieBear (Apr 8, 2010)

I am on Slimming World as well....hence why my friends Ice cream was so intriguing...It's new potatoes...tuna and salad for my tea tonight! Lol

I put 5lb on over Easter so I'm working really hard this week! xxxxx


----------



## Taz Devil (Apr 29, 2008)

I want to go home. I'm bored here at work.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i want my essay to write itself!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I could do with a bit of private time with hubby:001_cool:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Having just read a thread about recall ... im now thinking what a crap owner I am cos my three are still on longlines


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thinking of my lady all this time. I really missed her


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i'm thinking single life won't be all that bad...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm think if BT don't sort out my broadband bl**dy soon i'm going to a have a mental on the phone later.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

why cant I sleep? arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Taz Devil (Apr 29, 2008)

Started at 9am it's only 9:10am and I'm already bored and wanna go home. Little work coming my way.


----------



## serpentseye (Feb 20, 2010)

i'm thinking how to avoid getting my dog spayed, i think neutering is fine but spaying is not


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

ive been thinking about coming on here and reading through a weeks worth of posts 

started an hour ago and got a lot to go 

I have aslo been thinking about all you lovely people and how you have all been, whats been going on in the outside world apart from that sun 

P.S. great to be back here with you all.

xx
*Kara*


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

I am thinking that I can't be bothered to move so dinner is going to be whatever I can reach from here - that'd be tic-tacs


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

this korma is nice. go me.
i hope i get back to my normal size soon


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

wondering where someone is ............


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm thinking 'can I kill this thread off like I seem to kill so many others off?!'


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Also wondering what/where someone is up to... or even if she is still alive... Can't seem to get her out of my head today.... X


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> wondering where someone is ............


Ok! Ok! i'm here:lol: :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm thinking 'can I kill this thread off like I seem to kill so many others off?!'


No one can kill a thread like moi:thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Bullet I think you dropped your hat on your way out this thread........ :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bullet said:


> Ok! Ok! i'm here:lol: :lol:


lol so i see ... how are u my dear bullet ?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Bullet I think you dropped your hat on your way out this thread........ :lol: :lol:


Pmsl, on the ball again i see m'am:lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol so i see ... how are u my dear bullet ?


I'm fine thankin you very muchly, and yourself? dear lady:lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bullet said:


> Pmsl, on the ball again i see m'am:lol:


Had all day off and last night so have recharged my batteries :lol: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bullet said:


> I'm fine thankin you very muchly, and yourself? dear lady:lol:


my twin is fine thanks... shes more of a lady than me :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> my twin is fine thanks... shes more of a lady than me :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Soooooooooooo modest aint ya?................not:lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Had all day off and last night so have recharged my batteries :lol: :lol:


Batteries for what?:lol::lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bullet said:


> Soooooooooooo modest aint ya?................not:lol:


lol i know i am


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thinking of losing my weight. But I love cooking.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I had a great night last night


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Im thinking when are my new clothes gonna come!!!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Im thinking when are my new clothes gonna come!!!


I have the same thought plus when is bobbys food going to get here its a day late


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm dyinggggg.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

My throat feels like I have been chewing razors.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i wish i could giv e up oin this essay (and i bet everyone is sick of me complainbg about it!)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm thinking my black depression is looming on the horizon & I feel it creeping up on me but I can't make it go away


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm thinking my black depression is looming on the horizon & I feel it creeping up on me but I can't make it go away


*hugs*
i wish i could be of help 

i am thinking that death by essay is actually possible.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

metame said:


> *hugs*
> i wish i could be of help
> 
> i am thinking that death by essay is actually possible.


I shouldn't say this but that made me smile I imagined a gigantic essay overwhelming you & essaying you to death


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I shouldn't say this but that made me smile I imagined a gigantic essay overwhelming you & essaying you to death


im thinking im glad i made you smile.
:thumbup:


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

That my hubby is a git


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thinking of playing at the sea while having a heavy rain.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

mmmmm not feeling right,, and wish my cat would stop glaring at me, not my fault hubby forgot the cat food last night..


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

what i should wear today


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I am thinking what am I gonna do today?


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

How am I going to keep Inca quiet for 3 days!


----------



## Mollydoodle (Mar 10, 2010)

Iv just read the thread about the pup gsd that had to be ptsd and am thingking how can peple be so nasty to say the owner was a merderer


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

what thread is that then?


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Wondering when I'm going to stop feeling so sick and will I be ok for work on Monday?


----------



## Mollydoodle (Mar 10, 2010)

HarryHamster2 said:


> what thread is that then?


in dogchat about first crosses by Matrix/Logan


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

im wondering why it takes my boyfriend so long to get ready


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

its a nice day .... why are the kids back indoors again


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

another court date, maybe something will actually happen we are supposed to get a prelim date today....Jill


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i'm cold and hungry


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i give up

:lol:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

What am i going to cook for tea tonight


----------



## Taz Devil (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm wondering what the new Nanny MacFee film is like, as I am off to watch it with my son and OH tonight. And also how much Coffee Starbucks have left cos it's free coffee day today if you take a suitable reusable recepticle with you, and I have got the flask I use here at work to take along and get a nice cup of Java in.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

just leave me alone arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metame said:


> i give up
> 
> :lol:


lol wot u like :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

why are men so moody


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

When is my stomach going to stop aching, I just ate some of hubby's rice pudding, I am sure he is poisoning me slowly.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm thinking about my son and how much I miss him and how much I wish a speedy trail was meant not just for the accused but for the victims family too. He's in there getting double credit for time served no wonder his lawyer is being slow. (I am glad that that has changed now but doesn't make any difference to this case). If I had but 1 wish it would be to have you back Lyle...


It is hard to believe it has been 10 months without you, it is hard to believe you are gone, it is hard to believe. I miss you Lyle more than words can express, more than tears can describe and more than a heart can understand...Luv forever and a day your Mom


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am going to bed soon. So tired


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

My ear is killing me. Think I've got an infection


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I need another puppy


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I'm thinking about my son and how much I miss him and how much I wish a speedy trail was meant not just for the accused but for the victims family too. He's in there getting double credit for time served no wonder his lawyer is being slow. (I am glad that that has changed now but doesn't make any difference to this case). If I had but 1 wish it would be to have you back Lyle...
> 
> It is hard to believe it has been 10 months without you, it is hard to believe you are gone, it is hard to believe. I miss you Lyle more than words can express, more than tears can describe and more than a heart can understand...Luv forever and a day your Mom


Awwww so sorry, cant imagine what you are going through x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I'm thinking about my son and how much I miss him and how much I wish a speedy trail was meant not just for the accused but for the victims family too. He's in there getting double credit for time served no wonder his lawyer is being slow. (I am glad that that has changed now but doesn't make any difference to this case). If I had but 1 wish it would be to have you back Lyle...
> 
> It is hard to believe it has been 10 months without you, it is hard to believe you are gone, it is hard to believe. I miss you Lyle more than words can express, more than tears can describe and more than a heart can understand...Luv forever and a day your Mom


Hugs for you hun xxxx


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I'm thinking about my son and how much I miss him and how much I wish a speedy trail was meant not just for the accused but for the victims family too. He's in there getting double credit for time served no wonder his lawyer is being slow. (I am glad that that has changed now but doesn't make any difference to this case). If I had but 1 wish it would be to have you back Lyle...
> 
> It is hard to believe it has been 10 months without you, it is hard to believe you are gone, it is hard to believe. I miss you Lyle more than words can express, more than tears can describe and more than a heart can understand...Luv forever and a day your Mom


Oh hun, big hugs and love...

wish there was something i could do to help ease your pain

xxxxx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm thinking, Bums how did that wine get drunk so quickly when theres no more bottles to open.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Im thinking when will Millie ever stop panting, cant blame her cos of the meds, but boy its driving me crazy


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

When will my neighbour turn his loud music off


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> When will my neighbour turn his loud music off


Its probably Millie that you can hear, sounds like a bad musician buggers neighbours are


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> Its probably Millie that you can hear, sounds like a bad musician buggers neighbours are


I can't complain, he's probably been woken up by mine and Alfie's night excursions into the garden over the last few weeks 
He's not usually like this


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

why do i have to have insomnia??! 

im so sick of it and the doctor keeps fobbing me off with herbal tea,

I NEED ENOUGH TRANQUILLISER TO KNOCK OUT A HORSE OR SOMETHING NOT A B***** HERBAL TEA!! 

Rant over


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Starlite said:


> why do i have to have insomnia??!
> 
> im so sick of it and the doctor keeps fobbing me off with herbal tea,
> 
> ...


same here...


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

starlite said:


> why do i have to have insomnia??!
> 
> Im so sick of it and the doctor keeps fobbing me off with herbal tea,
> 
> ...


a-bloody-men!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

PEACE :thumbup:
I'm off to bed


----------

